# 60D folder issues



## Buffalobeal (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a brand spanking new member of this form and I sought it out because I have a problem. I'm guessing this happens a lot. Anyway, I'll get down to my question. I have had my Canon 60D for over a year now. Recently I have had an issue with what I'm guessing is an accidental setting change but I have been pulling my hair trying to resolve it. I have only used one folder on the camera since I started snapping shots with her, but a few days ago I went to transfer some recent pictures from my camera to my computer and I was baffled to find my recent shots in a new folder (101CANON), that I had not created. I didn't think much of it and I think I changed the active folder location back to the folder I had been using previously (100CANON). Today I once again was transferring photos and there is yet another new folder with some more recent pics in it. Just to see if I was going crazy, after loading the pictures to my computer I disconnected the camera and took a picture. The picture went right into a completely new folder on the camera that was not there moments before. So I've now got folders 100CANON, 101CANON, 102CANON, and 103CANON. How can I stop the madness? I really appreciate any help you can provide me. Thank you for your time.

Folder Foibles in Tucson


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2013)

See your 60D users manual (pages 104-107).

Tucson is a great town. I lived there many years.


----------

